
Probably the best way to understand hardware is to write a emulator - adavidoaiei
https://www.taniarascia.com/writing-an-emulator-in-javascript-chip8/
======
analognoise
Is there a reason this was killed, rather than just retitled?

It looks like an interesting post to me.

------
adavidoaiei
I posted yesterday on a group that the best way to understand CPU is to write
a virtual machine(kind JVM), a mate said that him wants to write a pet
project, a emulator for CHIP 8, I think that this is a better way to
understand a simplified architecture of computers

